# Please Help. Safari Won't Load...



## SOPHBOT (Aug 12, 2009)

ok now Im really a beginner with my Mac so I really dont know what Im doing. I let my sister borrow my laptop for a week and when I got it back, Safari wont open. When i click on it, the icon bounces and the window opens...and thats about it. 

This is all I get:











Can anyone help please. Everything else works fine (ichat...) ..so Im really confused. Thank you!


xoxo
Michelle


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Um, Safari loaded just fine. Just click on one of the book marks in the menus, or type a web site address in the URL box. Safari is just set to open to a blank page instead of your home page.


----------



## SOPHBOT (Aug 12, 2009)

ok im a beginner but im not THAT much of a beginner. haha It doesnt click on the URL box, I cant click on anything. It just freezes up that way


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When you bring up the Force Quit box, does it have Safari in red listed as unresponsive, or has the whole Mac frozen? Have you run Software Update to make sure that everything is up to date?


----------

